# mean trainer?!!



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a horrible experience!!!! Well, I recently lost lots of weight. My exersize consisted mainly of cardio, and no strength training. I used to do lots lots lots of strength training, so I really know quite a bit about it. I recently joined Bally's and had a free appointment with a trainer.He was SO mean and discouraging. He was rude and told me if I don't train with him, he doubts I will lose weight. I'm a full time student so I can not afford a personal trainer right now. Since he told me all of this in October, i gained 12 lbs!!!! I feel soso less motivated to work out and especially to start strength training again! Does anyone have any motivating advice for me?


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, my motivating words are F*** him!!  I had a horrible experience with a trainer as well, so I know where you are coming from.  Bottom line is they are trying to make money, so of course they are going to tell you a lot of BS to get you to pay a lot of money. YOU know what works, because you've already lost weight.  Don't let this jerk define what you already know you can do.  Get back to the gym, get back to eating right, and let his words fuel you forward.


----------



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! I feel much better!


----------

